# Sprayer sizes...I am confused here



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

In the market for a new sprayer, and got to thinking:

Graco 395: good entry level unit as we all know.

But...until we hit the 790 series where we can add a gun things seem pretty dang much the same. 490,590,690. Other than gallons/minute which doesn't climb much what's the deal?

I mean hell, if your going to upgrade from a 395, there really isn't a reason (that i see on paper) to go with one of those three units (490,590,690).

What am I missing here?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

A 695 and up can spray Elastomerics. The bigger the machine the more line you can add, the heavier the product you can spray, the more pressure it can hold. 

I'm selling my 490 if your interested


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

My sw rep sells me titan 840's for $2200

Bigger than the 440 and comparable ones your talking about.....

Can take two guns and spray dry fall but if you step up to the 1140 your kinda wasting a $1000 as it doesn't do much more for the money you spent.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

driftweed said:


> In the market for a new sprayer, and got to thinking:
> 
> Graco 395: good entry level unit as we all know.
> 
> ...


Actually the 390 is the contractor entry level. Its the one with a manual pressure control. The 395 has electronic plus supports bigger tip and more gpm. Its a 14% increase of gpm from 390-395. Same with the others, more output, bigger tips, longer hose lengths supported with more constant pressure. With graco and titan, some of the units are more regional. For instance the 490 and 595 are a rarity in southern CA. The 695 is king.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

driftweed said:


> In the market for a new sprayer, and got to thinking:
> 
> Graco 395: good entry level unit as we all know.
> 
> ...


Whatcha paintin mostly pardna?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Ultra max 695 is one to look for.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Buy titan!!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

bryceraisanen said:


> Whatcha paintin mostly pardna?


Apartment complexes. I was looking at which is the better choice:

2 390's
Or
1 machine w/2 guns

On one hand you get increased mobility if you go w/2 machines. However, on a large exterior like what i just turned down, the 795 looks promising. 

I want to tool up, then make some sales.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have the Titan 700, 2 hoses and guns. We usually run 50' of hose on each but have had 100' on one and 150' on the other and it was fine. I don't know if this model is still out. When new I got it at a SW pro show and saved $500. We paid $1700 marked down from $2300.

Check into financing one if you can't afford to drop that much coin.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Also no matter what you choose make sure they toss in a bunch of tips for you. We got 30 with our purchase.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Also no matter what you choose make sure they toss in a bunch of tips for you. We got 30 with our purchase.


30?
Are you struggling with zeros again?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bender said:


> 30?
> Are you struggling with zeros again?


Titan gave us 15 tips the SW store gave us 15 more. These guys will throw tons of tips in you just have to ask.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I just got 8 free tips via courier an hour ago that was part of a promo when I bought our Graco Ultra Max 490 a month ago . I am still debating whether it is worth repairing an old sprayer 495... although lightly used that has a suspected bad control board on it . I had found a board at Portland Comp but I lost the link . It was a 235-707 for a 3/4 HP motor . What to do....:whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would look at slower stroke pumps. They will last longer, but for apartments I would take portability over a bigger pump any day.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I know Craigslist can be a crapshoot, but last year I picked up a Titan Speedflo 5500 convertible, (interchangeable gas & electric motors), for $500. It came with both motors, so I can use inside or outside, with or without a power source. Can run multiple guns/lines. It's actually quieter than my smaller graco & titan pumps when I'm using the electric motor. 

Might be something worth considering if you're doing a fair amount of volume. I'm a big fan of the slow stroker pumps. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Picked up the titan sales manual. the impact 740 doesn't advertise as 2 gun capable, did you have to modify it?

Sounds like the ideal setup cdpainting.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got a new titan 840 in a bind kinda deal out in ohio.... $2200

Then my foreman girl friends dad sold me....

Almost new Graco 795
A Graco 1595 older model
And what I believe is a speech flow 4900

For $1500 both the older ones need to be repacked but the 795 is worth it alone


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Apartment complexes. I was looking at which is the better choice: 2 390's Or 1 machine w/2 guns On one hand you get increased mobility if you go w/2 machines. However, on a large exterior like what i just turned down, the 795 looks promising. I want to tool up, then make some sales.


Not even a close call IMO. The two 390's is way better of a choice for u. A big exterior? just painting it? That 390 will do that job just fine,

If ur painting houses and apartments I really don't think u need a bigger pump than what u got already. Get a fleet of them before you get bigger. You don't need it.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Just picked up an airlessco LP540 for $500 used from big orange. They have 2, so if they still have the other one first of the month I will snag it up.

From what I read on here, they are pretty decent machines.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Just picked up an airlessco LP540 for $500 used from big orange. They have 2, so if they still have the other one first of the month I will snag it up.
> 
> From what I read on here, they are pretty decent machines.



Sounds like a good deal. I have an older Airlessco 540. Good pump. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Sounds like a good deal. I have an older Airlessco 540. Good pump.
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.


My concern would be that a bunch of home owners used it prior...what kinda use has it seen...

I'm looking for a floor grinder from them though....


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I'll check it out this weekend. Make a project out of it. Bought a gallon of thinner to purge through it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

*G*



driftweed said:


> Just picked up an airlessco LP540 for $500 used from big orange. They have 2, so if they still have the other one first of the month I will snag it up.
> 
> From what I read on here, they are pretty decent machines.


Amazing pumps, I have three all bought used from HD. In my experience they take pretty good care of the equipment at HD stores.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

richmondpainting said:


> I just got a new titan 840 in a bind kinda deal out in ohio.... $2200
> 
> Then my foreman girl friends dad sold me....
> 
> ...


There is one in Washington by the Canada border for $800. actually, I think it's an 880....if that's possible. I don't remember the exact number, but it's one of the 2


----------

